# Asian Marrinated chicken



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

this recipe will flavour 6 large chicken breasts

20ml olive oil

1 tablespoon light soy sauce

2 garlic cloves grated

1 tbsp grated ginger or lazy ginger

1 tbsp dijon mustard

salt pepper to taste

mix all ingridents together in a shallow tupperwear dish, place in chicken breasts, turn over and coat all the chicken. leave to marrinade overnight. then cook as normal chicken.


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds good will give that a go with some greens and sweet potato

Cheers


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

George it?

Fry it?

Oven bake it?

booooo


----------



## NewMuscle (Aug 13, 2010)

I imagine she means grilling it, though i bet it tastes better fried


----------



## Geekzoid (Oct 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried this yet? I have been looking for quite awhile a recipe for me to grill some chicken.


----------



## NewMuscle (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, its delish mate


----------

